# Vickers CAR 15



## Muppet (Sep 11, 2018)

BCM Gunfighter History - Vol 1: The SCUD Hunter Carbine - Soldier Systems Daily


----------



## Muppet (Sep 11, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> We had these only we called them "Mini-16s" or 177s. MACV-SOG had some...so did some rotor jockeys and tankers. The official name was Colt Commander XM-177. This was the prototype of the M4. (Incidentally, I carried for a while an XM-174, a mag-fed select fire 40mm grenade launcher, which, I believe, was a prototype for the Mark 19.)



Old school hard dick bro.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 12, 2018)

My Guard unit had one we affectionately called the burp gun.
AF converted it from a GAU-5 to a GUU-5 and she made multiple trips to Asscrakistan before being turned in.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 12, 2018)

The old CAR 15/XM-177 is slick.  As in, almost gives me a woody slick.  And I wish I could find one of the original CAR stocks (as pictured), but they are so rare they must be made of Unobtainium.

LAV's had the longer barrel, though...I would love to have one of the original with the 10/11.5" barrels.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

Heeeeeeres 'Shorty' 11.5” barrel w/ combo noise/flash suppressor


----------

